# Clamoroso UEFA: inasprimento del FPF



## Willy Wonka (9 Gennaio 2019)

Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.


----------



## Davide L (9 Gennaio 2019)

Addio competitività e benvenuta Super Lega.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2019)

Magari, sarebbe davvero il pretesto per uscire fuori insieme al 90% dei club da questa associazione di stampo mafioso.


----------



## Black (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



questi sono fuori di testa


----------



## IlMusagete (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Che geni, così l'elite diventa ancora di più l'elite e quelle sotto se la prendono ancora di più nel didietro..c'è spazio per una rottura definitiva del giocattolo, speriamo..


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Non succederà 
Elliott farà saltare tutto 
E se non ci riesce via alla Superlega


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Notizia che se confermata può essere presa in doppio modo : 

- La UEFA si sta caHando addosso per quanto sta succedendo e vuole fare la gara a chi l'ha più lungo. 
- La UEFA sa di essere arrivata al capolinea e questa è l'ultima mossa per cercare di rimanere a galla.


----------



## Sotiris (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Quindi le sponsorizzazioni sono un ricavo strettamente calcistico. Slurp slurp...


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Gennaio 2019)

Ceferin è uscito fuori di testa o cosa?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Mai capita la roba per la quale io non debba spendere i miei soldi come cavolo mi pare. Assurdo e contro qualsiasi principio. Sarebbe poi grottesco un inasprimento. Una burla, farsa...


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2019)

Io fatico a comprendere il pensiero di molti, sembra che siamo i migliori in ogni cosa, io la vedo non nera, di più. Sulla base di cosa poi Elliot dovrebbe vincere l'eventuale "scontro" con la Uefa non si sa, davvero fatico a comprendere, che poi la UEFA sia marcia è una cosa nota, ma onestamente eviterei una guerra.


----------



## Victorss (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Mandare a quel paese sti mazzettari mafiosi e fate subito la superlega. Mi fanno vomitare.


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Mi sbellico dalle risate


----------



## luigi61 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Pagliacci corrotti


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici *(biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni)*. Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Fanno prima a dire che possono giocare in champions solo le squadre della premier le 6 big degli altri paesi

tutti gli altri a pascolare


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fanno prima a dire che possono giocare in champions solo le squadre della premier le 6 big degli altri paesi
> 
> tutti gli altri a pascolare



Quindi che facciamo? Giochiamo la superlega con rometta, everton, lipsia, shalke, etc?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



In un sistema del genere chi esce vincitore sono solo i club di Premier praticamente. Gli unici che negli ultimi anni continuano ad avere più soldi di tutti dai diritti tv e sponsorizzazioni.


----------



## vannu994 (9 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io fatico a comprendere il pensiero di molti, sembra che siamo i migliori in ogni cosa, io la vedo non nera, di più. Sulla base di cosa poi Elliot dovrebbe vincere l'eventuale "scontro" con la Uefa non si sa, davvero fatico a comprendere, che poi la UEFA sia marcia è una cosa nota, ma onestamente eviterei una guerra.


Scherzi?! Elliot fa fallire l'argentina, la Uefa se la compra, domani prendiamo Milinkovic savic, quest'estate Martial. 
Non sei l'unico che la vede dura tranquillo, e questo eventuale inasprimento sarebbe la pietra tombale sulle speranze di rilanciarsi in tempi relativamente brevi. Io fra poco smetto di leggere tutte le notizie che non sono di "campo", mettici poi anche i tifosi che con problemi seri di dislessia funzionale non capiscono neanche il significato delle interviste e siamo al Top.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi che facciamo? Giochiamo la superlega con rometta, everton, lipsia, shalke, etc?



No..andiamo avanti e facciamo quel che si può ma questa politica è ridicola..ridurre il calcio europeo a un circoletto di 10 squadra fa schifo.

L'europa, in tutto, sembra sempre più un club per pochi che non si rende conto di stare affondando


----------



## kipstar (9 Gennaio 2019)

un inasprimento del ffp non farebbe altro che cristallizzare ancora di più le attuali posizioni.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Scherzi?! Elliot fa fallire l'argentina, la Uefa se la compra, domani prendiamo Milinkovic savic, quest'estate Martial.
> Non sei l'unico che la vede dura tranquillo, e questo eventuale inasprimento sarebbe la pietra tombale sulle speranze di rilanciarsi in tempi relativamente brevi. Io fra poco smetto di leggere tutte le notizie che non sono di "campo", mettici poi anche i tifosi che con problemi seri di dislessia funzionale non capiscono neanche il significato delle interviste e siamo al Top.



Si, ma il fatto che Elliot abbia vinto una battaglia legale con l'Argentina non implica che vincerà anche con la UEFA, stiamo comunque parlando in un organo top a livello sportivo, dubito siano sprovvisti di eccellenti rappresentanti.
ps. se era ironico, ci sono arrivato ora


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No..andiamo avanti e facciamo quel che si può ma questa politica è ridicola..ridurre il calcio europeo a un circoletto di 10 squadra fa schifo.
> 
> L'europa, in tutto, sembra sempre più un club per pochi che non si rende conto di stare affondando



Beh, vogliono spostare le partite di campionato al mercoledì e quelle di coppa alla domenica solo per avere maggiori introiti, fanno schifo ma onestamente tirare la corda non credo ci convenga, in fondo anche la Roma,l 'Inter sono assoggettate al FPF, non vedo perchè con noi dovrebbero chiudere un occhio.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Via alla Super Lega


----------



## First93 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Forse ho capito male, ma anche le plusvalenza dei giocatori verrebbero tolte dai ricavi per rientrare nei parametri? Se fosse così sarebbe follia...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> *Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.*
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Secondo me impensabile. Juventus e Dortmund - per citare due esempi - sono aziende quotate in borsa. L'UEFA non puo creare legge in riguardo a come un azienda mette a bilancio contratti e quali sono i periodi di ammortamento.

A quel punto si finirebbe corte.



L'UEFA é una roba ridicola e indegna.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh, vogliono spostare le partite di campionato al mercoledì e quelle di coppa alla domenica solo per avere maggiori introiti, fanno schifo ma onestamente tirare la corda non credo ci convenga, in fondo anche la Roma,l 'Inter sono assoggettate al FPF, non vedo perchè con noi dovrebbero chiudere un occhio.



Non è con noi...io infatti non chiedo ZERO regole..ma se c'è una nuova proprietà gli vanno dati almeno 5 anni per svolgere il loro progetto...

Ma ti immagini se qualcuno rilevando una ditta in difficoltà gli dicessero "Aspetta però, non puoi mica investire come ti pare, i macchinari nuovi, le assunzioni di personale il rinnovo dei locali li fai solo in base al fatturato.."

Così la competitività va a farsi benedire


----------



## Boomer (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Questi sono scemi nel cervello. Spero vengano distrutti e radiati dal calcio.


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Non c'è problema, Elliot ha distrutto il Burundi e fatto fallire il Nepal, a un team di 120 avvocati laureati a Yale, farà saltare in aria l'Uefa. Perché non vede l'ora di investire miliardi di euro nel mercato calcistico, stoppato solo dai cattivi di Nyon...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Con questi regolamenti assurdi velocizzano la loro dipartita.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Notizia che se confermata può essere presa in doppio modo :
> 
> - La UEFA si sta caHando addosso per quanto sta succedendo e vuole fare la gara a chi l'ha più lungo.
> - La UEFA sa di essere arrivata al capolinea e questa è l'ultima mossa per cercare di rimanere a galla.


Ma secondo te queste decisioni eventualmente sono prese per Elliott?  
Ma dai ragazzi sveglia. Se fosse vero, si tratta di provvedimenti già discussi e decisi da tempo.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io fatico a comprendere il pensiero di molti, sembra che siamo i migliori in ogni cosa, io la vedo non nera, di più. Sulla base di cosa poi Elliot dovrebbe vincere l'eventuale "scontro" con la Uefa non si sa, davvero fatico a comprendere, che poi la UEFA sia marcia è una cosa nota, ma onestamente eviterei una guerra.



Un commento finalmente sensato


----------



## Miracle1980 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Per adesso sono solo indiscrezioni rilasciate da un giornale tedesco. Attendiamo l'incontro di venerdì e poi ci fasciamo la testa.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Gennaio 2019)

In pratica la maggior mazzata la prende Nasser Al-Khelaïfi col PSG che non potrà più fare acquisti folli e forse neppure "normali".
In pratica la Uefa sta facendo una Tafazzata tremenda. L'arabo e Singer contro probabili alleati a far cadere il loro castello. Oppure nella Uefa esiste una sesta colonna che con queste mosse sprona la nascita della SuperLega...

Chissà


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è con noi...io infatti non chiedo ZERO regole..ma se c'è una nuova proprietà gli vanno dati almeno 5 anni per svolgere il loro progetto...
> 
> Ma ti immagini se qualcuno rilevando una ditta in difficoltà gli dicessero "Aspetta però, non puoi mica investire come ti pare, i macchinari nuovi, le assunzioni di personale il rinnovo dei locali li fai solo in base al fatturato.."
> 
> Così la competitività va a farsi benedire



appunto, l'aspetto ridicolo è proprio quello. Per mettere in moto un valano la spinta maggiore è richiesta all'inizio, una volta a regime servono spinte di intensita minore. Se una nuova proprietà non puo investire all'inizio come puo tornare a competere? sperare di azzeccare due tre mega plusvalenze è ridicolo, il fpf cosi come è ora non premia i club gestiti in maniera efficiente ma serve solo per mantenere lo status quo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mai capita la roba per la quale io non debba spendere i miei soldi come cavolo mi pare. Assurdo e contro qualsiasi principio. Sarebbe poi grottesco un inasprimento. Una burla, farsa...



É molto semplice, se arriva lo sceicco e spende 300 milioni per pinco pallino 1 allora il real che vuole pinco pallino 2 si vede chiedere, per la legge del mercato, 300 milioni anche lui. Questo obbliga non solo lo sceicco, ma anche il real ad andare in perdita per competere. Questo perché andare in perdita allo sceicco nin frga nulla, ma alle societá di capitale frega eccome.

É giusto che non si permetta a soggetti fuori mercato di far sballare le quotazioni dei giocatori fino amportare le societá sane in perdita.

Il problema grosso nostro é che le societá italiane (tranne la Juve) hanno perso il treno, non hanno investito quando il calcio stava esplodendo e si sono trovate in seconda linea, posizione dalla quale é durissimo risalire.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É molto semplice, se arriva lo sceicco e spende 300 milioni per pinco pallino 1 allora il real che vuole pinco pallino 2 si vede chiedere, per la legge del mercato, 300 milioni anche lui. Questo obbliga non solo lo sceicco, ma anche il real ad andare in perdita per competere. Questo perché andare in perdita allo sceicco nin frga nulla, ma alle societá di capitale frega eccome.
> 
> É giusto che non si permetta a soggetti fuori mercato di far sballare le quotazioni dei giocatori fino amportare le societá sane in perdita.
> 
> Il problema grosso nostro é che le societá italiane (tranne la Juve) hanno perso il treno, non hanno investito quando il calcio stava esplodendo e si sono trovate in seconda linea, posizione dalla quale é durissimo risalire.



Ok però
1) Nessuno ti constringe ad andare a spendere come il PSG. Tu Real se non vuoi competere a simili cifre allora non sei costretto ad indebitarti. Perché bisogna punire il PSG se le altre si indebitano? 

2) Questo pseudo ffp c'è ormai da tanti anni, non mi sembra che i prezzi dei giocatori sia sceso. Anzi, ogni anno aumentano di più. Forse perché le società strapagano i giocatori perché intascano sempre di più. La Premier ha un giro di soldi che ha fatto si che i club avessero più soldi nelle tasche (diritti tv e sponsorizzazioni) in questo modo si ha possibilità di strapagare i giocatori. alla fine chi ci rimette? Le società degli altri campionati più "Poveri". Guarda caso le uniche squadre che possono competere con quelle della premier sono PSG, Bayern, Barcellona, Real e Rube. Aggiungo anche che la posizione del Real e Barcellona non è cosi forte come si vuol far credere, visto che negli ultimi anni anche le due spagnole sono state costrette a cedere i pezzi migliori per poi ricomprare.

La Premier sta monopolizzando i campionati Europei e tutti gli sponsor vogliono andare li e non stare in Spagna, Germania, Italia e Francia..


----------



## Black (9 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É molto semplice, se arriva lo sceicco e spende 300 milioni per pinco pallino 1 allora il real che vuole pinco pallino 2 si vede chiedere, per la legge del mercato, 300 milioni anche lui. Questo obbliga non solo lo sceicco, ma anche il real ad andare in perdita per competere. Questo perché andare in perdita allo sceicco nin frga nulla, ma alle societá di capitale frega eccome.
> 
> É giusto che non si permetta a soggetti fuori mercato di far sballare le quotazioni dei giocatori fino amportare le societá sane in perdita.
> 
> Il problema grosso nostro é che le societá italiane (tranne la Juve) hanno perso il treno, non hanno investito quando il calcio stava esplodendo e si sono trovate in seconda linea, posizione dalla quale é durissimo risalire.



non è vero. Questo accadeva anche pre-FPF e non è detto che chi spendeva obbligava pure gli altri a spendere, e pure le squadre con meno disponibilità riuscivano ad ovviare al problema, magari approfittando proprio degli esuberi dalle big(es: Snejder praticamente regalato dal Real all'Inter nel 2010 dopo averlo strapagato) per costruire una squadra.
Ora non è più così, perchè questi vincoli impediscono di risalire a chi non è entrato nel cerchio magico


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Gennaio 2019)

Se la Uefa volesse veramente ridurre il gap, evitare fallimenti ed indebitamenti, ma veramente e non a chiacchiere, basterebbe mettere il tetto salariale, limite spese annuali per tutte le società. Obbligo di puntare per almeno 1/3 della rosa su giocatori provenienti dal vivaio. Ma siccome sono solo chiacchiere, non faranno nulla.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Gennaio 2019)

La Uefa è con l'acqua alla gola.

La Fifa non rimarrà a guardare. 
E nemmeno i club.

Ceferin burattino di Platini.


----------



## Black (9 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se la Uefa volesse veramente ridurre il gap, evitare fallimenti ed indebitamenti, ma veramente e non a chiacchiere, basterebbe mettere il tetto salariale, limite spese annuali per tutte le società. Obbligo di puntare per almeno 1/3 della rosa su giocatori provenienti dal vivaio. Ma siccome sono solo chiacchiere, non faranno nulla.



esatto!

che poi qualche anno fa avevano cominciato a mettere dei paletti sui vivai, ma poi sembra che sia svanito tutto....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok però
> 1) Nessuno ti constringe ad andare a spendere come il PSG. Tu Real se non vuoi competere a simili cifre allora non sei costretto ad indebitarti. Perché bisogna punire il PSG se le altre si indebitano?
> 
> 2) Questo pseudo ffp c'è ormai da tanti anni, non mi sembra che i prezzi dei giocatori sia sceso. Anzi, ogni anno aumentano di più. Forse perché le società strapagano i giocatori perché intascano sempre di più. La Premier ha un giro di soldi che ha fatto si che i club avessero più soldi nelle tasche (diritti tv e sponsorizzazioni) in questo modo si ha possibilità di strapagare i giocatori. alla fine chi ci rimette? Le società degli altri campionati più "Poveri". Guarda caso le uniche squadre che possono competere con quelle della premier sono PSG, Bayern, Barcellona, Real e Rube. Aggiungo anche che la posizione del Real e Barcellona non è cosi forte come si vuol far credere, visto che negli ultimi anni anche le due spagnole sono state costrette a cedere i pezzi migliori per poi ricomprare.
> ...



Beh, il FPF ha ottenuto grandi risultati, prima il 10% delle societá erano in utile, adesso lo sono il 90%. Non é vero che la premier monopolizza tutto, le spagnole stanno dominando in questi anni,msi é creato un gruppo di elite allkinterno del quale vince chi lavora meglio.

Il problema sta in quelle societá che pur essendo potenzialmente delle big, come delle cog....ne, invece che investire e modernizzare la societá, differenziare gli introiti si sono nascosti dietro le fiscalitá differenziate, gli sceicchi e cosí via perdendo ilmtreno dello sviluppo. Adesso recuperare é una china durissima. 

Le altre che hanno problemi sono quelle societá per le quali fare debiti di 2-300 milioni l’anno non frega una mazza.

Ma la somma di societá sfigate e societá di sceicchi fanno una profonda minoranza che lavorano contro tutte le altre societá europee e sono destinate a piegarsi o soccombere.....l purtroppo.


----------



## Cantastorie (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



c'è qualcosa che non capisco. Pensieri sparsi: se posso investire nel mercato solo ricavi strettamente calcistici allora quello che guadagno dalle vendite dei giocatori lo devo spendere in altro giusto? quindi con quelli posso coprire ingaggi, costi di staff, trasferte ecc. bene: se vende per cifre sopra al mio fabbisogno che fo? mi fa credito? immagino di sì, ma solo per queste spese. Ok, quindi se con le vendite mi copro le spese "vive" posso spendere tutti i soldi dei ricavi sportivi in giocatori, con però la conseguenza che tutte le squadre abbiano un budget "scopribile"...

riprendendo qualcosa detto più su: la squadra di turno che spende una cippa di ingaggi e che vende un giocatore per cifre astronomiche... che cavolo se ne fa del credito, ci campa cent'anni (di gestione) potendo però comprare solo capre perchè ha introiti calcistici bassi?

e se io società decidessi di investire il guadagno della vendita di un giocatore comprandoci biglietti per le mie partite (escono da una parte... entrano dall'altra)? non vale? immagino non valga...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



Torneremo al baratto .
Sono riuscito ad avere i tre quarti di Gentile e i sette ottavi di Collovati, più la metà di Mike Bongiorno. - cit -


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> appunto, l'aspetto ridicolo è proprio quello. Per mettere in moto un valano la spinta maggiore è richiesta all'inizio, una volta a regime servono spinte di intensita minore. Se una nuova proprietà non puo investire all'inizio come puo tornare a competere? sperare di azzeccare due tre mega plusvalenze è ridicolo, *il fpf cosi come è ora non premia i club gestiti in maniera efficiente ma serve solo per mantenere lo status quo*.



Esatto


----------



## Black (9 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, il FPF ha ottenuto grandi risultati, prima il 10% delle societá erano in utile, adesso lo sono il 90%. Non é vero che la premier monopolizza tutto, le spagnole stanno dominando in questi anni,msi é creato un gruppo di elite allkinterno del quale vince chi lavora meglio.



adesso il 90% delle società sono in utile perchè sono aumentate vertiginosamente le entrate da diritti tv, champions e merchandising. Nessuno può dire che anche senza il FPF questo non sarebbe avvenuto. La crescita dei diritti tv è iniziata ben prima dell'avvento del FPF


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> non è vero. Questo accadeva anche pre-FPF e non è detto che chi spendeva obbligava pure gli altri a spendere, e pure le squadre con meno disponibilità riuscivano ad ovviare al problema, magari approfittando proprio degli esuberi dalle big(es: Snejder praticamente regalato dal Real all'Inter nel 2010 dopo averlo strapagato) per costruire una squadra.
> Ora non è più così, perchè questi vincoli impediscono di risalire a chi non è entrato nel cerchio magico




Prima del FPF il monte devicit delle squadre Uefa superava i 2 miliardi. Adesso sono in utile.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> adesso il 90% delle società sono in utile perchè sono aumentate vertiginosamente le entrate da diritti tv, champions e merchandising. Nessuno può dire che anche senza il FPF questo non sarebbe avvenuto. La crescita dei diritti tv è iniziata ben prima dell'avvento del FPF



La logica é sempre stato incasso 100 e spendo 200. Incasso 200 e spendo 300, provatonda decenni. Il FpF ha imposto incasso 200, spendo massimo 200, incasso 300, spendo massimo 300. Questo ha bloccato il meccanismo perverso di crescita dell’indebitamento


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2019)

Sono sempre più convinto che per evitare la nascita della Superlega l UEFA ha creato una Superlega sotto la propria gestione,mediante lo strumento fpF.
In questo modo permette solo a club "prescelti" di accedere alle proprie competizioni e spartirsi gli introiti,chiudendo magari 2 occhi su eventuali escamotage utilizzati per aggirare le regole(vds PSG, Manchester City) proiettando tutta la propria ferocia istituzionale su club indesiderati come il nostro(esclusione dalle coppe,non concessione di VA al cambio di proprietà,SA molto restrittivo).
Inutile invocare la superlega,alle squadre di prim'ordine va benissimo questa situazione. Come se ne esce allora?
L unica soluzione secondo me è affidarsi alla giustizia ordinaria.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Gennaio 2019)

La UEFA è spacciata.
Tempo due o tre anni e il FPF non esisterà più.
A quel punto, il calcio tornerà ad essere uno sport.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorose le indiscrezioni rilanciate dai tedeschi di Sport Bild. Secondo quanto appreso dalla loro redazione, la UEFA sta pensando ad un ulteriore giro di vite in tema di FPF. Il massimo organo calcistico europeo avrebbe in programma un inasprimento del FPF.
> Innanzitutto, si vuole fissare un periodo per gli ammortamenti non superiore ai 3 anni (attualmente questo periodo coincide con la durata contrattuale). In questo modo, un acquisto graverebbe molto di più per ogni singolo anno dei tre massimi previsti, rispetto ad un ammortamento spalmato ad esempio su cinque anni.
> In secondo luogo, la UEFA vorrebbe imporre un nuovo sistema per il quale i club potranno investire nel mercato solamente ricavi strettamente calcistici (biglietti, diritti TV e sponsorizzazioni). Così facendo si andrebbe incontro ad un doppio possibile scenario: o si incrementano ancora i fatturati per poter investire, oppure bisognerà andare sul mercato con prudenza e parsimonia, diminuendo il numero di acquisti, onde evitare sanzioni.



A volte penso che l'unica soluzione (per me stesso) sia smettere di seguire il calcio.
Non tornerà mai più come prima.
Ci sono tanti altri sport interessanti non così rovinati come il calcio.
È il tifo per il Milan che mi frega, quello è rimasto, seguo infatti solo il Milan e la Nazionale mentre una volta il calcio mi piaceva in toto.


----------

